# Stamp Question



## SaltySteve PE (Aug 16, 2021)

I've been asked to make a minor revision to an old drawing stamped by a PE that's recently passed away. What's the best practice for making sure it's clear that I'm not the original engineer but that I made and approved the revision?


----------



## DLD PE (Aug 16, 2021)

You could create a separate "bulletin" and stamp the bulletin only. If it's a minor revision, cloud the change, and create an 8-1/2" x 11" bulletin with a titleblock. Label the revision/date and apply your stamp (if required).


----------



## SaltySteve PE (Aug 16, 2021)

Got clarification from the State Board.

Rules of Professional Conduct 0120-02-08-5b

"In circumstances where a registrant can no longer provide services on a project (such as death, retirement, disability, contract termination, etc.), a successor registrant may perform work on a set of plans originally prepared by another registrant. If the plans are incomplete (are at a stage prior to submittal to a reviewing official), the successor registrant may not seal the set of drawings prepared by the original registrant; rather, the successor registrant must take all steps necessary to ensure that the drawings were prepared under his or her responsible charge before sealing them. *If the plans are complete and have been submitted to a reviewing official, the successor registrant may prepare and seal addenda sheets or document and seal changes to the original sheets if revisions are necessary.*"

So as long as I document and stamp the revision as mine I should be good.


----------

